# how often does everyone groom?



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I groom before and after I ride and sometimes I just have some grooming sessions will Blu to bond and clean him up. Grooming for me can last anywhere in between 20min. to 2hours.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

2 hours, wow. when you groom do you do it in the stall or do you tie him up to both sides of the barn? i see people doing the latter one a lot and wonder what the advantage is. thanks for the info!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. Of course! I don't cross tie in a barn because I don't have a real barn to cross tie in.  Sometimes I tie Blu and sometimes I don't. It depends on how he's acting that day. lol. Every now and then I will take a brush out to him and just brush him a little while he's free. For one, he'll know that I don't just come out to him to ride but for other things too.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, because all our horses are rugged 24/7, i try to groom them atleast 3 times a week. But thats on top of if they get ridden... like BLUMAGIC i groom before they get ridden and after. Estimated time....hmmm probally around 15min..


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. I groom my pad and my cinch before I ride, too. Just in case. I have one of these cinchees: 










Or similar anyway. :roll:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I groom before I ride, & after I ride I just do a basic groom...like, brushing her off, making her mane all pretty lol, etc. I put a blanket on her in cold conditions & if its snowing. I blanket her a lot for warmth, too when necessary.

I also groom even if I'm not riding, just for bonding.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im a compulsive groomer lol i groom morning and night and before riding and after riding and if im bored waiting for something ill groom lol i really am hopeless. im a bit obsessive when it comes to my horses appearance. i like them to look and feel their best. it probably works out to around 30 minutes per day per horse. sometimes more but rarely less. even if im running late of a morning i will whip their rugs off long enough to have a quick brush over and a mane and tail brush


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This time of year (winter) I don't groom unless I ride. I clean feet, get twigs and hay out of their mane and tail, check their eyes for crud just a general look over every day. I normally try to give them all a good brushing once a week (the ones I don't ride) but its been so muddy and cold here its tough. They aren't stalled or blanketed so they can go roll in the dirt anytime they want. 
I use a blocker tie to tie them up, but most of the time just go out to the hay bale and give them a brush and a hoof cleaning without tieing them at all. 
When riding I groom before and after the ride. When weather permits we ride at least 3-4 times a week.
wanted to add in the summer they get a bath about every other week. Here is our wash rack we built last summer. I like it a lot, so much easier to give them a bath. Its made out of pipe.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If I ride, before and after a ride, if I don't ride just once a day when I have my random one on one time with my boys.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I groom every time I ride, which is usually 5-6 days a week. And a little brush over after I'm finished (i don't like leaving saddle marks!). I'm not going to lie though, sometimes my grooming sessions are maybe 5 minutes... :roll:


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

wo, when i got the e-mail that someone replied i was thinking one person, two or three max, but behold, way more! I love grooming horses just about as much as i like riding them so thanks for the input everybody! one more question, besides the curry comb, hard bristle and finishing brush, do you have face brushes, tail brushes, mane brushes...?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a face curry and face brush. I also have different hardness of hard brushes. I use the harder one for mud and cleaning the outsides of the hooves, and the softer hard brush for their coat. I also have a mane and tail brush.

I groom every day in the spring/summer and like 1-2 times a week in the fall/winter. I also groom before and after i ride


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am a groom as needed person. In the winter, I groom off what is needed and do feet before a ride. I have all of my horses tails up, so it is just a quick brush over to remove debris and check for ouchies. There are about 5 minute sessions. I also groom at least every other day when they have to have a blanket on.

In the summer, I groom before riding, often hose off after a ride, and spend a lot of time clipping, conditioning, bathing, banding, braiding, polishing, trimming, blanketing and slinkying. 

Occasionally, I pull them out not to ride, but to groom - I think they really enjoy this time. I also have my new lesson students spend a good part of their lessons learning how to groom, and taking their time to do it.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

otis07 said:


> wo, when i got the e-mail that someone replied i was thinking one person, two or three max, but behold, way more! I love grooming horses just about as much as i like riding them so thanks for the input everybody! one more question, besides the curry comb, hard bristle and finishing brush, do you have face brushes, tail brushes, mane brushes...?


yeah i have face brushes and mane & tail brushes


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a thing for brushes, I couldn't tell you how many I have :lol: Same with saddle pads we have stacks of them. Some women buy shoes, I buy horse stuff :lol:


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> otis07 wrote:
> wo, when i got the e-mail that someone replied i was thinking one person, two or three max, but behold, way more! I love grooming horses just about as much as i like riding them so thanks for the input everybody! one more question, besides the curry comb, hard bristle and finishing brush, do you have face brushes, tail brushes, mane brushes...?
> 
> 
> yeah i have face brushes and mane & tail brushes


Yep same


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks for the info everone, i love brushes, don't really know why. they are one of the few cheap things about horses (excluding clippers...) which is always nice. could i get all the brushes i need for under 100$? i have seen many kits available, anybody have experience with those? it just seems too easy and picking out brushes would be fun


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm a grooming fanatic. My horses are groomed for 30 min.-1 hour every day and before and after I ride. We use the cross ties, my horses are only brushed in places with rubber mats, etc.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

**** I have all kindsa brushes!  
Grooming is soo fun though.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> could i get all the brushes i need for under 100$?


i would certainly think so. I love picking out brushes because i know what my horse likes and doesnt. My fiance and I did get a little kit when we got our horses. it had a curry, hard and soft brush and a hoof pick, all for about $15 or so. They're not the best, but i have seen far worse.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

sweetness. i want to go buy lots of brushes, the only problem is i don't have a horse yet


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> sweetness. i want to go buy lots of brushes, the only problem is i don't have a horse yet


 :lol: :lol: :lol: lol getting a horse would be the first step i think lol. Glad your prepared!!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Everday, and it depends how dirty he is. It's usally best to pick out their feet, espically before a ride.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

when i do lessons i always pick out his feet before and after, i know they groom him, but dont' know how often his feet gets picked out.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I groom every time I ride, before and after. And sometimes I just groom for the heck of it. Always in the cross ties...it's just easiest. Sometimes I'm late for work because I get distracted with grooming for hours. :lol: 

Believe it or not, I'm actually not a big brush collector. I really only have 2 Brushes, a main comb, and hoof pick. You'd think with my 6 saddles, 12 Bridles, and countless turnout blankets, I'd add a brush or two to my online shopping carts!

Who else is starting to shed their winter coats already?? Ughh! My boy started at the very beginning of February!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

I usually groom almost everyday while the horse is feeding


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I usually groom before and after I ride, which is about 5-6 days a week. Also, I make sure his hooves are picked atleast once a day to make sure there are no stones, etc. in his hooves. In the summer I bathe him thoroughly with shampoo and conditioner every 1-2 weeks and then I usually hose him off everytime I ride in the summer because he gets all sweaty. My grooming sessions can range from 10 min to 1 hour it all depends. Although before shows it could take me hours to make him look perfect. Braiding, mane pulling, batheing, getting every last piece of dirt off, etc.

I have TONS of different kinds of brushes. Lets see I have 3-4 hard brushes I only use 1 so the others are laying around my room somewhere, then 2 soft brushes again I only use one, 3 or so hoof picks, 2 curry combs, a couple mane and tail brushes and combs, etc. Oh and of course I have tons of shampoo, conditioner, show sheen, detangler, hoof polish. I could go on and on.

Oh ya and I usually always groom in the cross ties unless they're all taken then I just groom him in his stall.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I groom my horse every time I go to the barn. When I don't ride I tend to clean anywhere from 45 mins to 2 hours. When I do ride I only clean for 20 mins before and I groom afterwards for about 30 mins, but my horse is clipped and blanketed so it isn't too difficult. When I'm in a really big hurry all I do is clean legs, curry comb, brush his mane, tail, and forelock, and vacuum him.


----------



## otis07 (Feb 10, 2008)

i love grooming horses, they look so pretty when they are all groomed and braided and such.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I always groom before I ride, or usually when I am at the barn with nothing to do. I do it on cross ties, but if he's eating I do it in the stall.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My one gelding adores getting groomed so I sometimes end up going at the barn a second time that same day just to take him out again and groom him. He loves it and it's great to spend some time with him.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I do it daily if not twice daily.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I forgot to mention I also groom my 8 month old for the sake of training. Up until this point he(I just bought him) he hadnt been handled so its great training for him.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I do it everytimes I ride and if i dont ride i do about 2-3 times a week depends on weather


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I basically do it like most other people, Before I ride, and after I ride and often for a LONG time after i ride, sometimes ill sit int eh barn for another hour or two just fussing with him and sometimes if I bring my saddle bags I'll pack a few brushes and such and brush them while they drink from the creek or something or dismount and groom a little. I fuss a lot and groom a lot and my boys enjoy it.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

I groom Magic whenever I get out to the barn and when I am there, before I take him out of his stall and when I put him back in. I love grooming!


----------



## MysticRealm (Feb 28, 2008)

For a while I was being really bad about grooming (and riding in general) due to time restraints and just was in a non-horsey mood. 
Now that I am back into full on i-want-to-be-with-my-horse-day-and-night mode my horse is getting his grooming sessions back. (and his riding back too)
I groom him before and after I ride, then random grooming sessions just cause.
First I spray with conditioner
Curry him
Then I brush him with a hard brush (spraying conditioner on the brush as I go)
then I soft brush
pick out the feet
brush the mane with my tail brush
every now and then I show sheen his tail like crazy and carefull brush it too.

He gets bathed before shows or every couple weeks during the summer. He gets sprayed down after every ride during the summer.

I groom my horse in his stall for before and after ride grooms.
I tie him in the aisle for long grooms or grooms where I oil his feet.

groomings sessions range from 5-45 mins roughly


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I groom before and after each ride and I spend between 30 min-1 hour every night grooming him. He never goes in his stall dirty.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Also, I like grooming because it really helps bond with the horse. Think of it; a wild horse is nuzzled (or groomed) by a herd member, and they trust them. So they think of grooming like another horse grooming them in the wild.


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

I groom before I ride. And a quick once over after.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I groom pretty much daily. My filly can have her evening hay and her "grain" (strategy and supps) in front of her and she'll stand for me (without tying) as long as I want to groom her! So I usually give her a 30 min. session in the eve at the very least.


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

I groom my horses before and after i ride I also groom them when ever i catch them. My horses are rugged 24/7 so they don't need as much grooming as the horses that are un-rugged. But every time i do groom them they love it lol.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I groom my horses before and after I ride. Each horse is groomed at least twice a week thoroughly and their hoofs are picked once a day. Grooming lasts from 30 min- 1 1/2 hours. I'm a grooming fanatic. We groom at the cross ties.


----------



## LolaBlue (Mar 24, 2008)

before every ride & after every ride during the winter. once the weather warms up I groom before I ride & hose off afterwards. I also groom on days I don't ride before I put them up for the night. it takes me about 15-20 minutes to groom.


----------

